
How does an introverted tech founder with no free time network? - dnineye
I am not a fan of social media. 
I live in a city that doesn’t have a strong tech presence.
I work FT a software dev team lead.
I am a dad.
I spend all hours possible building my own startup.<p>Any advice or suggestions on how I can meet like-minded individuals?
======
aazaa
Being a dad gives you numerous opportunities to network with other parents.
You can do it for free while waiting for the soccer practice to end or the
last school bell to ring. Depending on your situation, there may be other
options.

This network might not give you direct access to the people you want to talk
to, but that seems to be the idea behind networking. It's a marathon, not a
sprint.

If you don't regularly write a blog, you might consider that. It's a way to
have people interested in what you're doing contact you rather than the other
way around.

~~~
dnineye
I will consider starting to blog.. It has been a thought for a while now but
it may be time to start. Thanks!

------
Fruzenshtein
Man, I feel like I wrote this post. The problem is absolutely familiar to me.

What I do in order to socialize / find people who can complement projects that
I'm, working on? I write to my blog and share posts on topics that I care
about in local social communities. Then I monitor a reaction. Also I like to
join discussions in the social networks where potentially I can find some
people with the same vision :)

~~~
dnineye
glad to know I am not alone. thanks for the suggestions

